# ski deals?



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

I would get to Colorado Ski and Golf and Gart Sports. I have never been to Garts but Colorado Ski and Golf has a ton of stuff usually and there clientel is not the type who buy fat skis so they might have some stuff laying around. Look for the Apache Chief. It is not a twin tip so it's not as popular but they are 98 under foot. I got a pair for under 400 last year.


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Sorry, didn't see that you live in CB. That would be a haul and with the ever increasing gas prices you could buy this years skis with the money you spend on gas.


----------

